# 34 Zoll TFT TV oder Monitor ?



## Aerron (28. Juni 2008)

Also ich Plane für diese jahr eine 34 Zoll anzeige  für meinen PC  


ich habe gesehen das ich einen 81 cm TV für 499 euro bekomme  aber auch einen Monitor in der größe  was ist den jetzt besser ich weiß das ein TV HDMI ein Gang hat und VGA  hat der auch einen DVI ?


also was sollte man nehmen ?


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

Ein Monitor hat meist die Höhere Auflösung bei gleicher Größe, das bild ist also schärfer. Wenn damit arbeiten willst und direkt davor sitzt, ist ein LCD-TV glaubich nicht wirklich ideal auf Dauer.
Auf TV-Geräte fallen außerdem noch Abgaben an, soweit ich weiß, daher sollten die etwas teurer sein per se.

Vorteile des TV sind halt, dass man Artefakte nicht so sieht (durch die niedrigere Auflösung) und man halt meistens einen Tuner integriert hat, während man beim TFT eine TV-Karte im Rechner oder eine separate Tunerbox braucht (also nicht als Beispiel ne normale DVB-T Box sondern eine spezielle mit VGA-Ausgang.

DVO oder HDMI ist beides digital und es gibt Adapter, insofern sollte das egal sein. Hauptsache eins von beiden. Über HDMI kann auch Ton übertragen werden, daher haben HD-TVs das meistens, gibt aber auch viele TFTs damit (die haben ja teils auch integrierte Boxen).
Für guten Klang sollte man aber eh einen separaten (surround)Receiver plus Boxen nutzen.


----------



## Aerron (28. Juni 2008)

naja direckt davor wollte ich mich nicht setzen sollte halt schon ein abstand von so 2 Metern sein ,denke da an eine Wand montage 


danke für die tips werd mich mal noch weiter umschauen ich glaub für 499 euro ist noch kein HDTV drin oder ?


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

Was für einen TV meinst du denn? So ein Röhrending oder schon einen Flach-TV? Die LCDs und Plasmas sind alle zumindest HD-Ready und bieten Auflösungen wohl ab 1024x irgendwas aufwärts.

So einen Matschi-Röhrenfernseher würde ich mir nicht antun wollen, schon garnicht zum Arbeiten per PC. Hab das mal Probiert, aber ich konnte auf ner Röhre auch bei 3m Entfernung keine normal größen Texte mehr lesen (z.B. Webseiten).

Für 500 EUR gibts schon wirklich brauchbare 24 Zoll TFTs sogar noch größere Modelle (dann aber Budget- bzw. Gamer-Line mit TN-Panel).


----------



## Aerron (28. Juni 2008)

naja erlich gesagt kenne ich mit Fernseher nicht aus  aber es sollte schon ein Flachbildschirm sein


ich habe einen LG LCD Tv gesehen für 499 euro  hm ja wenn er HD redy ist  den ist ja gut !


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Adrenalize (28. Juni 2008)

naja, gut wäre HD-fähig oder wie es dann heißt. HD-ready war glaubich das Abschewächte, da kann er HD-signal zwar verarbeiten, aber die Auflösung der er bringt deckt neichtmal 720p, also den kleineren HD-Standard ab. Oder wars 1080p? 
Naja, jedenfalls bekommt man für 500 EUR nicht den ultimativen TV, aber das dürfte klar sein. Am besten Testen, weil ob einem ein TV oder Flachbildschirm gefällt zum Zocken, arbeiten usw. ist oft sehr subjektiv. Was dem einen gefällt findet der andere schrecklich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2008)

Die Auflösung von den Teilen ist richtig grob, bei 34" Diagonale hast noch 1366x768.
Doof dabei ist, das diese Auflösung von keiner Grafikkarte wirklich unterstützt wird, entweder 2 Pixel mehr oder weniger sind normal möglich.
Mit der 16:9 Darstellung haben die GraKas auch generell probleme, von Spielen reden wir mal garnicht erst.

Das wär schonmal der erste Punkt, es wird noch 'besser'...

[highlight]Jetzt kommts richtig dicke:
Hat der Schirm einen deaktivierbaren Deinterlacer und erlaubt er Pixelgenaue Ansteuerung??Sprich ist der TV Schirm überhaupt PC tauglich?!

Und vergiss nicht den Inputlag!!
Der ist bei normalen PC Schirmen nicht so wirklich schlimm, bei Fernsehern schauts aber anders aus!
Da kanns durchaus sein, das du 'nen Lag von 1-2 Sekunden hast, was ja auch beim TV Signal irrelevant ist, den Ton kann man ja auch mit verzögern, dann passts auch wieder.

Kurzum: 
[highlight]Fernseher sind zum fern sehen und am PC Mist![/highlight]


----------



## Aerron (29. Juni 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Auflösung von den Teilen ist richtig grob, bei 34" Diagonale hast noch 1366x768.
> Doof dabei ist, das diese Auflösung von keiner Grafikkarte wirklich unterstützt wird, entweder 2 Pixel mehr oder weniger sind normal möglich.
> Mit der 16:9 Darstellung haben die GraKas auch generell probleme, von Spielen reden wir mal garnicht erst.
> 
> ...


 
du meinst also mit ner Tv Karte ,aus einem 34 Zoll Monitor nen TV machen als nen LCD TV zum Monitor !

auch ne überlegung 

gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2008)

Ich meine das TV Schirme auf den Betrieb als TV ausgelegt sind und die Hersteller bei der Entwicklung der Schirme keinerlei Rücksicht auf den Betrieb am PC nehmen...
Dazu noch die äußerst grobe Auflösung, der Inputlag ist eventuell sogar so störend das der Windowsbetrieb sogar nervt...
*und den Deinterlacer nicht vergessen!*
Wenn der nicht abschaltbar ist, hast ein gewaltiges Problem am PC!

hier mal ein Beispiel von einem sehr schlechten Schirm (von 2005 zwar aber die Tendenzen sollten klar sein)

Daher solltest lieber etwas mehr ausgeben und das ganze im Laden Testen oder vorführen lassen bzw ein Rückgaberecht geben lassen.

Generell kann man sagen, das LCD TVs nur zum schauen von Videos/Filmen zu gebrauchen sind und ausschließlich dazu!

Fürn PC nimmst besser einen Monitor, der ist dafür ausgelegt...


----------



## Elkgrin (29. Juni 2008)

Aerron schrieb:


> naja direckt davor wollte ich mich nicht setzen sollte halt schon ein abstand von so 2 Metern sein ,denke da an eine Wand montage
> 
> 
> danke für die tips werd mich mal noch weiter umschauen ich glaub für 499 euro ist noch kein HDTV drin oder ?
> ...




Was willst du denn überhaupt mit dem PC dann machen? Spiele, Arbeiten, ...?

Davon ab würde ich keinen LCD-TV für 500 EUR kaufen, kann bei den besagten *32 Zoll* nur ein HD-Ready-Gerät sein. Da hats dann eine Auflösung von 1366x768, schon bissl dünne. Am PC würde ich nur zu FullHD-Geräten greifen, da gibts dann 1920x1080 Bildpunkte. Dass dann gute 32"-LCDs um 900-1000 EUR kosten versteht sich.

Dann kann man mal weitersehen. Wenn man viel arbeitet, kann man einen TV-Schirm aber eigentlich gleich vergessen.


Den Inputlag von 2 Sekunden würde ich gerne mal sehen .


----------



## CrSt3r (29. Juni 2008)

Eben ... was bringt einem die Diagonale, wenn die Auflösung grütze ist 

Deswegen lieber einen schönen TFT mit Full-HD und S-xVA-oder IPS-Panel.

Finger weg von TN, jedenfalls für meine Person zutreffend. Kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus !


----------

